# Whole house A/C



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I'm going to install a whole house air conditioner and am wondering what size wire I will have to run to the unit. I'm still in the estimate stage so I can't look at the label on the A/C to determine it's requirements. My son seems to think it would be 10 guage. Any info appreciated.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

caseyj said:


> I'm going to install a whole house air conditioner and am wondering what size wire I will have to run to the unit. I'm still in the estimate stage so I can't look at the label on the A/C to determine it's requirements. My son seems to think it would be 10 guage. Any info appreciated.


 Amperage will determine the gauge of wire you will need.


----------



## JDECK (Oct 10, 2008)

Amperage and length needed.if putting a/c in yourself please consult a professional.I have been in the hvac trade for 13 yrs. and have fixed do it youselfers.with the new 410a u need to braze the lineset not soft solder due to the elevated pressures.there are also steps taken to evacuate the lines of air and moisture.so in short consult a professional.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Thanks Jdeck, but my son is decreed and has been in the business for 24 years. I'm just trying to get ahead of the project. Appreciate your response.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Need to know full load amps, to determine wire size.


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a licensed electrician. You need to look at the nameplate on the unit. It should have a minimum ampacity rating and a max fuse size. If you post those two readings I will tell you what size wire and breaker/fuses you will need.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Thanks fellas! I haven't selected the unit yet but I don't think it would be more than a on ton so my intent was to prepare for the installation, check out prices and so on. I do have space on my electrical box for 240 and it shouldn't be a difficult wiring job. My Son was here yesterday and we looked it over and he suggested getting some estimates and than make a decision on what direction to go. I'm not certain as to go with air and heat or just install air. The furnace is about 16 years old but has had a good maintenance history. Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

10awg takes care of most units under 4 ton


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

caseyj said:


> Thanks Jdeck, but my son is decreed and has been in the business for 24 years. I'm just trying to get ahead of the project. Appreciate your response.


With that many years in the business , he should know the answer by heart.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

PLUMMER47 said:


> With that many years in the business , he should know the answer by heart.


If my son worked on furnaces and a/c's, I would expect him to know what wholesale house was the most suitable and know whether or not the furnace needed attention.
My Dad sure does not need to get estimates on electrical work before I do it..LOL


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

PLUMMER47 said:


> With that many years in the business , he should know the answer by heart.


I agree with that statement but maybe his kid is in commerical or is a service manager:lol:


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Again, thank you for your kind words and thoughtful responses.


----------

